# تسع دروس باوربوينت في g i s



## alaagoda (6 نوفمبر 2006)

الدرس الأول
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=jLiJNjZzv

الدرس الثاني
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=LoKx1W65Y

الدرس الثالث
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=kMj1a0392

الدرس الرابع
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=dFcNnMy1W

الدرس الخامس
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=sUrZzY22Z

الدرس السادس
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=BeAuTt9C5

الدرس السابع
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=gIfqpMjMH

الدرس الثامن
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=hJg20yRqP

الدرس التاسع
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=JmIQPnba8


----------



## زكي البحطيطي (9 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي علي هذا العمل الجيد


----------



## ابوهمام (9 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المساهمات المفيدة


----------



## محمدgis (13 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أبو ماجد (19 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً لعملك الجيد


----------



## muhjm (20 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووور


----------



## الحليسي (23 نوفمبر 2006)

ملفات في غاية الروعة انصح جميع المهندسين بالاطلاع عليها
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ashraf kamel (17 ديسمبر 2006)

:28: ما شاء الله عليك اخى غاية فى الإفادة والله بارك الله فيك


----------



## haith (17 ديسمبر 2006)

فتح الله عليك


----------



## akato (18 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم على هذه الملفات الرائعة والقيمة


----------



## م م. الزير سالم (20 ديسمبر 2006)

يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## osmanco (22 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور ومزيدا من الطرح الجيد


----------



## عطور ليبيا (26 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا ياباش مهندس على هذه الروابط الرائعة


----------



## تيتو النقيب (26 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً لعملك الجيد
مشكوووووور


----------



## the lord (27 ديسمبر 2006)

اعطاك الله العفية اكثر من رائع


----------



## جوده (3 يناير 2007)

اخوانى ...
 اين هذه الملفات....


----------



## abdelaal (10 يناير 2007)

الملفات غير موجودة في موقع طق طق يا اخوان ... ارجو التاكد منها لتعم الفائدة ..


----------



## mohsen66 (23 فبراير 2007)

مع الشكر والتقدير الملفات عير موجودة نرجو اذا امكن اعادة رفعها تحياتي


----------



## ابو ارجوان (25 فبراير 2007)

ياسلالالالالام والله ماقصرت والى الامام


----------



## engramy (26 فبراير 2007)

الملفات غير موجودة
أرجو رفعها مرة أخرى


----------



## eng adel (15 مارس 2007)

اخي الكريم الملفات تم حذفها اين اجدها انا محتاجها ضروري


----------



## alaagoda (15 مارس 2007)

جميع المحاضرات
http://www.arbup.net/v/1443822/01LEC01.rar.html

http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=67d877c4967e2359ce6b25576643a81c
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=458c34c8d0e22053d94eadc02c5da7ee

http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=b77940cc62996a5af5e7e83f8132f577

http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=6c1ab8c0e023c6f05c598635af0438b2
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=3491afbadb03a019dbcebe9dfc3f30ff

http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=327db0f78cf50839b2e564c6eb6b0579
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=88b3d5a26bf20b378221629d640714a3

http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=199e831338763497118d9e773735606a

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عند الضغط على الرابط تظهر هذه الرسالة 
إذا لم يظهر لك العداد فتأكد من تفعيل خاصية الjava في جهازك 
You are downloading 09LEC09.rar 781.02 KB. 
Please wait for 10 seconds. 
ثم 
تحميل


----------



## alifathi (17 مارس 2007)

أكملنا التحميل ولله الحمد ولكم الجود والفضل وحقيقة كنت محتاجا الى هذا الموضوع ولقد وجدته في منتدانا الرائع .....


----------



## abdulnaser200 (17 مارس 2007)

*هل الروابط تعمل؟*

السلام عليكم
مع ان كل المشاركات توحي بان تم فتح الوابط وتم التاكد من انها نافعه ولكني عندما فتحت الرابط كان الجواب التالي:


عفوا ... الملف المطلوب غير موجود ! 

الملف المطلوب تم حذفه لانه مخالف لشروط التحميل 

الرئيسية 


ارجو ان تفيدوني في ذلك والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## alaagoda (17 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
الروابط تعمل ولا غبار عليها


----------



## المهندس النحيف (19 مارس 2007)

للاسف الشديد ولا ملف موجود بسبب مخالفة شروط تحميل الملفات من الموقع


----------



## عبد المحسن البدر (9 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه وننتظر منكم المزيد


----------



## باسم المسعودي (22 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اطلب من الاخوة برنامج تعليمي حول Gis اذا امكن 
وشكرآ


----------



## دعيج (22 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور يالغالي ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## غازي الجاسم (24 أبريل 2007)

*الروابط لاتعمل*

يرجى إعادة رفع الملفات بروابط جديدة على موقع آخر 

وشكرا


----------



## هدهد سليمان (25 أبريل 2007)

أخي العزيز : الملف تم حذفه من الموقع.....ورسالة هي:
*عفوا ... الملف المطلوب غير موجود ! *
*الملف المطلوب تم حذفه لانه مخالف لشروط التحميل أو تم حذفه لتجوز المدة المسموح بها* 

*الرئيسية *
شاكرين لك لوترفع الدروس على موقع آخر...تحياتي


----------



## zeco2 (2 مايو 2007)

ارجو اعادة رفع الملفات مع الشكر


----------



## عجاج33 (2 مايو 2007)

وين الملفات غير موجودة


----------



## zeco2 (3 مايو 2007)

الرجاء رفع الملفات مرة اخرى 
مع الشكر


----------



## المهندس : أحمد (14 مايو 2007)

ارجوا من م/alaagoda ان يتكرم وانزال الدروس الاولى من 1_6 لان موعد انزاله قد انتهى وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## alaagoda (14 مايو 2007)

الأول
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=ad1f783b229615ec73cd617b6e7bc7c7


----------



## alaagoda (14 مايو 2007)

الأول 
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=4ae4148a986663aee2dbc73cd4faafe9 
الثاني 
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=5257f8045c9ad973dcc6465b2b84f0f5 
الثالث 
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=5257f8045c9ad973dcc6465b2b84f0f5
الرابع 
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=7dfbbe609c87b0dcf6d82422b28d21e5 
الخامس 
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=833f4415ac115549101e36c19c7892c7 
السادس 
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=ba47fbc747affcf2d4887ed0874ac283
_________________


----------



## alaagoda (14 مايو 2007)

السابع
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=1b33a7bf72d4949e60f956d1d59f0112
الثامن
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=f47e2d0b4818f555994928b112b4ba71
التاسع
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=c8ca655719c5aacc8eed08dba0cf2537


----------



## alaagoda (14 مايو 2007)

*تمارين المقدمة الأولى لبرنامج أرك ماب 9.1 باللغة العربية*

التمرين الثاني Exploring GIS concepts
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=368664458ee7fae9108ba003324b2fd5
التمرين الثالث displaying data
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=54eb4c2e8b68f1b28c6e4bc2a95126bf
التمرين الرابع querying data 
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=8dccd61888b3fe27fce16f6e1d8c1aa0
التمرين الخامس working with spatial data
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=e3a575847aca084a109318456663fdc7
التمرين السادس 
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=098f10a98215baf0373158f97bcad105
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=f760bb659fc48d0e82e6c4c120b54679
التمرين السابع أ Editing data
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=d97f73b2145f45b5478cd07518ef1c74
التمرين السابع ب Edit attribute
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=5b135295ab47ab2a53e87bd2ac093b97
التمرين الثامن work with map scale and projections
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=6e2b137177af8d785ed2e2a791175beb
التمرين التاسع CREATE AMAP
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=7cbe9710ee353c231d40f0c8bcf512a3


----------



## muhjm (6 سبتمبر 2007)

لم استطع تحميل الملفات الرابط لايعمل علما اني بحاجة لمثل هذة المواضيع مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## dr_aflatooon (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*تم مسح جميع الملفات*

اخى تم مسح جميع الملفات من موقع الرفع ارجو رفعها على موقع اخر 
وللك جزيل الشكر


----------



## m_abu_bakr (6 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا 
اود الاستفسار عن كيفية التحميل من الموقع حيث لايظهر امامى كلمة داون لوود


----------



## تويشى (6 سبتمبر 2007)

دخلت على موقع التحميل (طق طق) فوجدت رسالة بانه تم مسح البرامج هل من المكن رفعها مرة ثانية للاستفادة


----------



## حسام عبد الله (23 فبراير 2008)

ارجو منك كتابة شرح عن كيفية التحميل لاني لم استطع وشكرا


----------



## م_زين (23 فبراير 2008)

لايوجد ملفات للتحميل
شكراً


----------



## هلمت (24 فبراير 2008)

*جزاك الله*

بارك الله بيك 
يمكنك رفعه لنا على الموقع 4shared يا اخي الكريم
فانه سهل الاستخدام للجميع .... ويبقى لمدة اطول اذا فتحت الموقع مرة كل شهر.


----------



## حسام عبد الله (24 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ارجو منكم كتابة شرح لكيفية التنزيل والتحميل لاني جديد بالمنتدي وغير قادر على التحميل شكرا


----------



## adawi (25 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حضرة المحترم المهندس علاء جوده ارجو من سيادتكم اعادة رفع الملفات مرة ثانيه لأني لم استطع تنزيلها من علي موقع طقطق 
وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (3 مارس 2008)

*ربما انتهت مدة التحميل*



alaagoda قال:


> السابع
> http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=1b33a7bf72d4949e60f956d1d59f0112
> الثامن
> http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=f47e2d0b4818f555994928b112b4ba71
> ...


 

رجاء رجاااااااااء حار للأخ الكريم alaagoda رفع الملفات من جديد على الموقع ذاته إن أمكن 
لأني بحاجة مااااااااااااااااسة لهذه الملفات 
لم أتمكن من تحميل كل الدروس 
على العموم شكراً لك أخ alaagoda وأتمنى الإسراع في الإستجابة خلال يومين على الأكثر من حضرتك أو من الأخوة الذين تمكنوا من تحميل الملفات بإعادة رفعها من جديد 
مع خالص شكري وإمتناني


----------



## alaagoda (7 مارس 2008)

روابط جديدة
http://www.moq3.com/file/download.php?file=2KS25906.rar
http://www.moq3.com/file/download.php?file=PZ426070.rar
http://www.moq3.com/file/download.php?file=Nd726166.rar
http://www.moq3.com/file/download.php?file=boN26367.rar
http://www.moq3.com/file/download.php?file=Psa26504.rar
http://www.moq3.com/file/download.php?file=gGH26574.rar
http://www.moq3.com/file/download.php?file=J1726635.rar
http://www.moq3.com/file/download.php?file=G9O26694.rar
http://www.moq3.com/file/download.php?file=Hz726780.rar


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (10 مارس 2008)

ألف شكر لك أخي الكريم ، والله يعطيك ألف مليون عافية


----------



## سارة هندسة (30 سبتمبر 2008)

كيف يتم تحميل هذه الملفات ارجو الرد


----------



## عبادة عبادة (23 أكتوبر 2008)

اولا جزاك الله خيرا ,,لكن خسارة ولا رابط فتح كله مغلق للاسف


----------



## عبادة عبادة (23 أكتوبر 2008)

لا اعلم ان كان احد يستطيع اعادة تحميل الملفات او ارسالها الي عبر ال*****


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (12 مارس 2009)

الاخوة الذين يمتلكون محاضرات gis بوربوينت الرجاء تحميلها مرة اخرى
ولكم الشكر الجزيل

مازن عبد الهادي


----------



## أبوالمعتز (12 مارس 2009)

أحي الكريم alaagoda
نرجو تكرمك برفع الملفات مره أخرى 
جزيت خيرا دوما


----------



## eng: issa (12 مارس 2009)

*اعطاك الله العفية اكثر من رائع*​


----------



## ابراهيم العبسي (12 مارس 2009)

اين هي الدروس ارجوا اعادة تحميلها ان امكن م اي شخص يريد الخير


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (15 مارس 2009)

الاخ الزميل علاء جودة المحترم

الموضوع : دروس GIS بوربوينت

لقد حاولت مرارا في انزال هذه الملفات ولكن دون جدوى بحيث انني عندما انقر عليها تاتي صفحة تنزيل البرامج باسم طقق ولا يوجد اي اسم ل Gis بوربوينت علما بنني عضو مسجل في طقطق 
ارجو مك ارشادي كيف تنزيل هذه الثروة العلمية القيمة والذي ابحث عنها منذ ستة اشهر.

شكرا جزيلا لك
مازن عبد الهادي


----------



## open season (15 مارس 2009)

يا أخى أولاً شكراً لمجهودكو ثانياً لم أستفيد شئ من موضوعك حيث ظللت أفتح صفحه تلو صفحه ولم تنجح ولا محاوله من محاولات التحميل وضاع الوقت سُدى
فأرجو إعادة رفع الملفات على أحد المواقع المعروفة مثل
www.rapidshare.com
www.megaupload.com
www.4shaed.com
www.ziddu.com


----------



## أبوالمعتز (15 مارس 2009)

أين الدروس ياأخوان
رجاء من أستطاع تحميل هذه الدروس يقوم برفعها مره أخرى


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (15 مارس 2009)

يا اخوان لم يعمل معي الرابط ارجو احد ان يفيدني 


ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (15 مارس 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل 
ارجو التحميل على الموقع 4shared
وبارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (19 مارس 2009)

الاخ العزيز الحليسي
لقد ذكرت بان بان دروس gis بوربوينت التسعة بانها ملفات في غاية الروعة انصح جميع المهندسين بالاطلاع عليها
لذا نرجو من حضرتكم باعادة رفعها لاننا لم نتمكن من الاطلاع عليها ... نحن في الانتظار ... اللهم اجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وشكرا


----------



## HAID (19 مارس 2009)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## HAID (19 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## امير عوض (19 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر اخي الكريم


----------



## ROUDS (20 مارس 2009)

فى انتظار روابط جديده 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبوالمعتز (21 مارس 2009)

أين الروابط ياأخواني
شئ عجيب ولا حد تجاوب معنا رغم الألحاح المستمر بطلب وضع روابط جديده*لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان وعدد مايكون وعدد الحركات والسكون*​


----------



## المساعد 1 (22 مارس 2009)

*شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع القيم وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## محمدين علي (30 أبريل 2009)

انا بنزلة مديني الموقع مغلق 
و جاري النقل 
مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الموقع مغلق الرجاء نقل الملفات الى موقع تحمل اخر


----------



## kolll (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اسعودى (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م المهندسين العرب (8 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## روني اوسو (8 أبريل 2010)

الرجاء كل من استطاع التنزيل يبادر الى اعادة التنزيل ولكم الشكر


----------



## thaher (10 مايو 2011)

الله يعطيكم العاقية الله يعطيكم الهافية


----------



## القمر الهندسي (10 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز ملف رائع


----------



## العراقي90 (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------

